# Free shipping at Brownells today only 12/18



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Use code EC7 at checkout. Happy Shopping:mrgreen:


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My SomeTimers kicked in and I have 3 small items in my cart agin, with norml shipping that would be a deal killer

Then I needed a Lyman M die for order #3


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My first order has shipped


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It's worth it for the Duracoat because it's $15 for shipping on paints.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> It's worth it for the Duracoat because it's $15 for shipping on paints.


Do they have pink duracoat?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> Do they have pink duracoat?


Yes they do but you have to buy both white and pink. Base coat of white first then follow with the pink and your bedazzler.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Yes they do but you have to buy both white and pink. Base coat of white first then follow with the pink and your bedazzler.


Yes!! Fabulous!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am almost looking forward to seeing the first pink gun on the range.... haven't seen one yet but I have heard stories.... (pink) (really? pink?)

That's a girls color and everyone knows that guns are for guys........ well, There is this one young lady who competes with us in the smallbore silhouette competitions... she's my granddaughter.


----------

